

Show HN: CanYouMath? – A fast-paced fun math game - Kylbit
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kylbit.game.canyoumath

======
Kylbit
My team just released CanYouMath? and we would like some constructive
feedback. So far the feedback has been positive but not too many details.

We want ideas and suggestions for improvement! Thanks!

